# Freckles



## Samstead (Dec 13, 2011)

My dear girl, we didn't have enough time just the one week I rode you as a camper and another when I was staff. Not long at all but long enough to fall in love with you. With your trot, so bouncy even your habit of falling asleep if you stood still for too long, you couldn't help it. I loved seeing campers faces when I informed them of your little quirk and assured them all they need do if you nodded of was give the reigns a gentle tug and talk to you. 
Girly I wish you'd stayed longer but it wa just your time. I'm glad wasn't there when you went I wouldnt have been able to function. I'd have sat in the tack room and cried all weekend. There's just one thing wrong with that baby and that is I never got to say "goodbye" so I'll say it now. 
Goodbye dear friend, you were a good horse and many a camper and staff loved you. I'll miss your personality and your beautiful dapple gray coat and begging you to come to gate for pets on my off blocks.your stall may have been filled but your place in my heart wasn't. Goodbye Freckles, we all miss and love you.


----------



## gunslinger (Sep 17, 2011)

Sorry you lost Freckles......but Freckles memory lives on in you.

That doesn't make it hurt any less, but knowing he was loved and is missed means he found a place in your heart, and nothing can be more special than to be loved by someone.


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

So sorry to hear about Freckles. :-(


----------



## Samstead (Dec 13, 2011)

thanks for the condolences (sp?) I'm sure if she could see this she'd nicker her thanks to. I think the worst part is she SHOULD have had a few years left...I hate colic...


----------



## Samstead (Dec 13, 2011)




----------



## gunslinger (Sep 17, 2011)

Samstead said:


> thanks for the condolences (sp?) I'm sure if she could see this she'd nicker her thanks to. I think the worst part is she SHOULD have had a few years left...I hate colic...


Thus the advice to live everyday like it was the last.

Love with all your heart.

Be thankful for the pleasure life brings.

Freckles was one of your pleasures in life, that's why it hurts so bad. In the end, it's always worth it.

Gains and losses have a habit of equaling out in the end.


----------

